# fashion is gay?



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

lol wtf. dress your own stieg its your life who cares what u dress liek as long as u can prove ur worth life is good right?,,



dumbasses:cheeky4:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

you have 4 posts and already calling people on this forum dumbasses...nice. :thumbsdown:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

skunkt said:


> lol wtf. dress your own stieg its your life who cares what u dress liek as long as u can prove ur worth life is good right?,,
> 
> 
> 
> dumbasses:cheeky4:


I agree completely, fashion is a total flaming gaylord. The way fashion likes other fashion of the same sex turns my stomach. Why can't fashion just choose to be straight? You know, whatever fashion does behind closed bedroom doors is fashion's business, but in public, I really don't need to see two fashions of the same sex getting it on.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

wtf is stieg?


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> wtf is stieg?


4 out of 3 people have trouble with fractions. I think he is number 4.

P.S. Fashion on fashion action is HOT!


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> I agree completely, fashion is a total flaming gaylord. The way fashion likes other fashion of the same sex turns my stomach. Why can't fashion just choose to be straight? You know, whatever fashion does behind closed bedroom doors is fashion's business, but in public, I really don't need to see two fashions of the same sex getting it on.


Gay, Lesbian, straight or bi... in the end fashion is fashion plain and simple. Why hate just because some fashion choose to be with other fashion and things of that fashion?

:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

YES, Fashion is GAY if you're a man. 

If you boil you shirts to make them skin tight, Wear your sisters pants, pop your collar up on your polo shirt, sport affliction shirts, tap out wear, or form a faux hawk 

You can throw all those things away and walk around with a cock in your mouth. You already look gay, Might as well go all the way!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

I used to completely shun fashion but realized that people judge you immediately on your appearance so I started wearing clothes that fit, started working out, got contact lenses, and wear straight cut jeans. When snowboarding however, I don't really give a shit as long as it keeps me warm and isn't ridiculously colored (not neon).


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

norcalnick said:


> YES, Fashion is GAY if you're a man.
> 
> If you boil you shirts to make them skin tight, Wear your sisters pants, pop your collar up on your polo shirt, sport affliction shirts, tap out wear, or form a faux hawk
> 
> You can throw all those things away and walk around with a cock in your mouth. You already look gay, Might as well go all the way!


are people really boiling shirts?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Theres a time and place for fashion.

If you're referring to fashion on the slopes, well matched pieces look cool but don't precede a person's ability to ride. That comes first.
If you're referring to off the slopes, why do you care? Love it or hate it, youre still obsessing over it. Do yourself a favor and get over it. Fashion and trends will always be there changing from one season to the next.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

suits are a fashion, so are neon jeans

all is good as long as you fashion your style properly so that it conveys the right message

its all culture


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

First time I went out, I borrowed and wore my dad's snow mobile onesie. Onesies are fashionable, right?


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Jesus this is probably the most ignorant thread I've seen on here in a long time. There are people on this board who'd find some peoples comments in here very offensive. Check the homophobia and ignorance at the door please.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

I agree homophobia is just stupid, ignorant, and not needed. And fashion doesn't matter, you dress however the hell you want, all that matters is that your out keeping warm and having fun doing what you love


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

F.Y.I Girls respect fashion sense in guys. I mean who wants to date someone who can't match. LoL


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

ComicStix said:


> F.Y.I Girls respect fashion sense in guys. I mean who wants to date someone who can't match. LoL


Hahaha I would never be interested in a guy that is too immersed in fashion, I'd rather he leave that job to me. A guy that knows how to dress himself well other hand, definitely a turn on.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Theres a difference between matching and spending an hour to look like a guido to goto the grocery store...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Theres also such thing as obsessing over finding a matching outfit 

All Im saying is, in moderation, fashion sense in a guy is attractive.


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

dasenergi said:


> Theres also such thing as obsessing over finding a matching outfit
> 
> All Im saying is, in moderation, fashion sense in a guy is attractive.


 :thumbsup:

Besides, fashion was solved 20 years ago.









*PULLING. IT. OFF.*

(Too lazy to resize, please don't kill me.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

If that isnt my dream guy, then I dont know who is! 
:laugh:


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

dasenergi said:


> Theres also such thing as obsessing over finding a matching outfit
> 
> All Im saying is, in moderation, fashion sense in a guy is attractive.


Yah I guess ure right. Too much fashion brings suspicion...


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

dasenergi said:


> If that isnt my dream guy, then I dont know who is!
> :laugh:


Can you say "epitome of style"?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmm I used to pay attention to fashion a lot, always wearing the best raw denims and cool shirts from w/e, making sure my suits were extra slim, etc etc. Not so much anymore because I think i've developed a better sense of personal style. Now I just see something that catches my eye and I know it will look good. I don't bother with fashion mags or blogs, or care about big brand designers. I just wear what looks good and suits me. 

I recommend everyone take this approach. Care about your own style, don't give a fuck about fashion.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah guys, if you care about what you wear then you're obviously gay :thumbsup:


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

nos said:


> yeah guys, if you care about what you wear then you're obviously gay :thumbsup:


If the decisions you make concerning what fabrics and colors you use to clothe yourself aren't an accurate representation of your sexual preference, I really have no idea what is. Wait, what?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I recommend everyone take this approach. Care about your own style, don't give a fuck about fashion.


Your own style = Taste (maybe, hopefully), and originality (more important than taste). 
Fashion = Someone else's taste, little to no originality. 
:dunno:


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

I do care what i wear, but not the name of what i wear. if it looks good, then it looks good. Name means little to me. 

But I dress how i want, and i want to attract women, so I try to make sure i look good most all the time cuz ya just never know.

I don't mind snowboard style on the slopes, but I hate when it carries over to street clothes. I mean really, who doesn't look at some dude who weighs 140 soaking wet wearing a t shirt down to his knees with a bright neon straight rimmed ballcap and neon skate shoes and doesn't laugh a little? I actually laugh alot at those people, but then i feel bad cuz it must really suck to have no clue whatsoever.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

norcalnick said:


> YES, Fashion is GAY if you're a man.
> 
> If you boil you shirts to make them skin tight, Wear your sisters pants, pop your collar up on your polo shirt, sport affliction shirts, tap out wear, or form a faux hawk
> 
> You can throw all those things away and walk around with a cock in your mouth. You already look gay, Might as well go all the way!


Amen....X2


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

I can't boil my shirts anymore? :dunno:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

JrOd said:


> I can't boil my shirts anymore? :dunno:


Only if your plain crashes in the Andes and you need to eat them to survive.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Augie09 said:


> are people really boiling shirts?


lolol ive never heard of that technique but i must try it.:laugh::laugh:


no seriously though, im not gay and i try to be somewhat fashionable:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Fashionable doesnt mean you're gay or lame. Makes u stand out. I like to look different than everybody else. So?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

JrOd said:


> Fashionable doesnt mean you're gay or lame. Makes u stand out. I like to look different than everybody else. So?


Fashionable makes you look like everyone else who is fashionable. How unique.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Fashionable makes you look like everyone else who is fashionable. How unique.


So by making myself stand out, makes me look like everyone else?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

JrOd said:


> So by making myself stand out, makes me look like everyone else?


No. Try reading it again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

I got u man. Im just saying i like to look good. Dont wnna be a dick or anything.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

norcalnick said:


> YES, Fashion is GAY if you're a man.
> 
> If you boil you shirts to make them skin tight, Wear your sisters pants, pop your collar up on your polo shirt, sport affliction shirts, tap out wear, or form a faux hawk
> 
> You can throw all those things away and walk around with a cock in your mouth. You already look gay, Might as well go all the way!


eh...to each their own, right?:dunno:

Fashion (not style) is just another way to say that people are never satisfied with the way they look and lack serious self-esteem. Always relying on their...uh, peers for approval. That's why one sees these people buying an ENTIRELY new wardrobe every couple a months... 


It is what it is...if you like your shirts skin tight or baggy and down to your toes, then whatever. Who am I to say you can't wear it or that it looks "gay" (or perhaps ridiculous)...I just have to look at myself and see that those words describe me also if I were looking at it from some one else's eyes. 

Why was this thread started in the first place?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> Why was this thread started in the first place?


I think fashion wants the right to marry other fashion of the same gender.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

once u get the spot u need to decorate it and have a run way then find someone to run Ur lights, and to run Ur music, an announcer, maybe photographer . send out flyer and/or invites and get students to models. Get someone to help with hair and make up. Hope its fun and goes smooth!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hilary Mona said:


> once u get the spot u need to decorate it and have a run way then find someone to run Ur lights, and to run Ur music, an announcer, maybe photographer . send out flyer and/or invites and get students to models. Get someone to help with hair and make up. Hope its fun and goes smooth!!!!!!!!


WTF?

123


----------

